# Bindings for BIG feet



## LIT3Y (Dec 17, 2020)

I replaced 2013 union forces with 2020 forces thinking the L/XL on the 2013s would translate to the L 2020s. Installed them. Put the board away. Went to strap in early season before the lift and I had to adjust the toe and ankle straps to the longest setting and it’s still a struggle to get the ankle strap to the first notch on the saw blade. Toes are easier, but still no bargain. Also my heel is getting wedged into the heel cap. Union doesn’t make a longer saw blade and I was wearing them tight trying to crush the padding but my feet started tinglin There’s only a few options as a dedicated XL only I can find (instead of L/XL)

I’m rocking size 14 burton moto boots.
Any suggestions? 
Thanks


----------



## evocrew (Oct 29, 2020)

In the past Union also made a longer ankle connector piece that would get you some added length. You could check if your local snowboard shop has any kicking around in their spare parts bin, or hit up the crew at Union/C3 as they are always happy to help get you straightened out with what you need and would possibly have some on hand.


----------



## LIT3Y (Dec 17, 2020)

I DM’d them on Instagram and they said they don’t make a longer blade. 

I also looked at the replacement straps that look thinner. 

But I’d say I’m leaning towards a new different set because even if I get everything else to fit the heel cap is still going to be tight. 

I looked are some Rome bindings, their site recommends Crux for size 13 & 14.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

LIT3Y said:


> I replaced 2013 union forces with 2020 forces thinking the L/XL on the 2013s would translate to the L 2020s. Installed them. Put the board away. Went to strap in early season before the lift and I had to adjust the toe and ankle straps to the longest setting and it’s still a struggle to get the ankle strap to the first notch on the saw blade. Toes are easier, but still no bargain. Also my heel is getting wedged into the heel cap. Union doesn’t make a longer saw blade and I was wearing them tight trying to crush the padding but my feet started tinglin There’s only a few options as a dedicated XL only I can find (instead of L/XL)
> 
> I’m rocking size 14 burton moto boots.
> Any suggestions?
> Thanks


Don’t rock size 14 boots. Size down.


----------



## Powhio (Dec 14, 2020)

LIT3Y said:


> I replaced 2013 union forces with 2020 forces thinking the L/XL on the 2013s would translate to the L 2020s. Installed them. Put the board away. Went to strap in early season before the lift and I had to adjust the toe and ankle straps to the longest setting and it’s still a struggle to get the ankle strap to the first notch on the saw blade. Toes are easier, but still no bargain. Also my heel is getting wedged into the heel cap. Union doesn’t make a longer saw blade and I was wearing them tight trying to crush the padding but my feet started tinglin There’s only a few options as a dedicated XL only I can find (instead of L/XL)
> 
> I’m rocking size 14 burton moto boots.
> Any suggestions?
> Thanks



I'm having the same issue with my Union Force bindings wearing size 13 thritytwo Lashed boots.

There's a very, very long thread somewhere on here that goes very in depth about boot sizing, but to sum it up - a LOT of people would benefit from going shorter and wider on the boots. Although there are not many options in wide. According to the thread/boot expert I need to size down to 10.5 wide. I'll be trying that out late this year when I have some extra money saved up.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Rome L/XL (e.g. Katanas) and Nitro L will handle big hooves for sure.


----------

